
Creating a Low Cost Managed Kubernetes Cluster for Personal Development - severespace
https://hodovi.cc/blog/creating-low-cost-managed-kubernetes-cluster-personal-development-terraform/
======
severespace
Here's my take on setting up a managed Kubernetes cluster using Terraform with
very low costs using a free(only 1 per account) zonal cluster with preemtible
node pools (spot instances) on GKE. I've linked GCP's pricing calculator in
the blog post as
well([https://cloud.google.com/products/calculator/#id=b3d304a4-11...](https://cloud.google.com/products/calculator/#id=b3d304a4-11f9-4965-a325-b18f6294aa2a)).
A 2vCPU and 8GB RAM node running in a GKE cluster for ~$20.

Hopefully it'll make it easier for people to set up their own experimentation
environment for learning Kubernetes since managed Kubernetes is quite pricey
otherwise for personal development.

